# Tell me i am crazy. Elk in Pasadena



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok here i am sittin on port road with my minnow traps and i look across the ditch and here comes a cow elk. i know , i know. its crazy but i got pics. i was floored when it happened. here comes this cow over the high fence of this plant. what plant i do not know. it was not afraid of anything. just grazed till i hollered 3 times to ge it to look up. should be the last pic. the body shape is what tell the story.

opinions please.
randall


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

could it be some other exotic, sika?? from the pic (it's hard to tell) but it don't look big enough to be an elk judging by the height of the fence in the background. still suprizing to see I bet. maybe a MUtant lol


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

looks like a red deer


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

don't be fooled by the pics. this was a big animal. way bigger than any deer. the color and body shape along with the white ring around the rear had me floored.

exotic mabey, i really do not know of one that os chocolate brown. the cars were stopped along the road and it did not even care. preaty wierd. i was close but i only had my 3 mega pix cannon in the truck. if i would have had my 6.3 visio we would not have anything to argue about. 

2 cool.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i have full size photos. this web site will not let me post unless i resize. 

let me know and i will send them to you if you think you can id this critter.
randall


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks awful dark for an elk especially down here in this country. They are really almost red to blonde in this climate. No big white butt either. But you never know I just caint tell fron the pictures.


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

could just ground ck it that is the best way to till for sure


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

hey guys i am open for suggestions here. it aint no deer, white tail or muley.

the big ???? is upon me. like i said i have full size pics that show it better.
i wish i would have had my other cam. hopefully someone that works at that refinery will see this and know what it is.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Sika Deer pretty sure....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

where's the pale one when you need him. he could resize just its butt.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It is really hard to tell...a little dark for a red deer ans does not look like an elk to me....there are feral elk around however.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

e-mail me the pic and I'll crop it a bit.

haynierunner @ yahoo . com


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok here is a poor attempt to resize it but its better. what do you think.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Here's a crop of it.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

yea, looks like a Sika. There's a lot down near Powderhorn Lake as well.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> yea, looks like a Sika. There's a lot down near Powderhorn Lake as well.


 i would be with ya but there ain't no spots.and this is pasadena texas. some kinda nuclear waste mega deer. i bet it weighed 300 lbs. the pics are decieving. large . i have shot my share and i would have plugged this one quick. dam city limits.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i would be with ya but there ain't no spots.and this is pasadena texas. some kinda nuclear waste mega deer. i bet it weighed 300 lbs. the pics are decieving. large . i have shot my share and i would have plugged this one quick. dam city limits.


Its my understanding that there are different breeds of sika deer in Texas, and the ones I've seen at Powederhorn are just like that one, dark with no spots. Here's an excerpt I found



> (Another small sika deer found in Texas is black year-round without white spots or rump patch. It has always been called Japanese sika and is thought to be a color phase.)


http://www.safariclubfoundation.org/humanitarian/sensory/recordbook/dsp_AnimalDetail.cfm?Detail=SikaDeer


----------



## rost496 (Jun 29, 2007)

There are 2 sikas, one large, one small. 

I don't exactly recall, but could be a chocolate fallow female too.

300 pounds? How tall is that fence then?


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Never know where you'll see em. I had a call several months ago for elk on the rod. Got there in time to see two large cows going back in the woods. Started asking around and there was a gentelman several miles from the location the elk were seen that had 14 elk and red stag. Seems around december he went on vacation and someone opened the gat to the pasture and they all got out. So now all 14 are wondering around the Brazos river bottoms. The cows have been sighted numerous times but none of the bulls so far. Makes me think that at the time they were all let out the bulls didn't make it too far.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Tea's nursery still down there on Toddville road? I know at one time they had all kind of critters running around in there. I bet it is an escapee from around the area. Toddville is just around the corner from you. I think it is a Sika. Whats the range on that blowgun?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Massa nursery zoo, Thing got to big.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Massa nursery zoo, Thing got to big.


yep, I think thats the place


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

It could have escaped from Maas nursery. Short walk from there to the ditch on Port Rd. If she comes a little further South she may find a broadhead in her future. LOL.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a Sanbar deer doe. There's a bunch of them down around Pt. O'Conner. They are not the smartest of deer and generally tend to be pretty calm around people.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well the thing was big. i think you may be right in sika.

i remember the animals at the nursery. could be an escaped critter.

thanks.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

It's great to see something that gets your blood pumping out of season. Just thinking about pulling that trigger.


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

I work just down the road and we have seen her for a few years. crossing Bay area in the evenings.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thin Water Tracker said:


> I work just down the road and we have seen her for a few years. crossing Bay area in the evenings.


 what is it. do you all know. you said we.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hard to say what it is....definitely exotic. I don't think it's red deer or elk, neither really have a tail like that. My best guess would be a sambar deer. Might be a dark strain of sika, but, if she's as big as you say it's unlikely. Regardless, IMO she appears to be pregnant, so, it's pretty likely there are others nearby.

I'd be curious to know what types of deer might have been being raised in the area.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i would be with ya but there ain't no spots.and this is pasadena texas.


I have not seen a Sika with spots, my vote on this one is a Sika.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a pic of some Red Stags and a Elk.

I don't know it this helps in comparison or not.


----------



## glookin (Apr 8, 2007)

Two axis buck graze the property in front of Mc Cullom Park every evening around 6. They are somewhat leary, but not enough to high tail it to the woods. White Tail do have mutan genes. I think there is another post on here about twin black fawns in a guys backyard. You can tell from the picture that it definately not normal.


----------



## glookin (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.norfolkbirding.com/mammalpics.html This link has a picture of a red deer doe that closely resembles the picture you took.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Hard to say what it is....definitely exotic. I don't think it's red deer or elk, neither really have a tail like that. My best guess would be a sambar deer. Might be a dark strain of sika, but, if she's as big as you say it's unlikely. Regardless, IMO she appears to be pregnant, so, it's pretty likely there are others nearby.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what types of deer might have been being raised in the area.


PR, I'd bet it came from the nursery. It's been awhile since I've been over that way but they used to have everything from wallabees , kangaroo and blah blah blah, roaming around the grounds out there. Maybe it got loose during Rita and has been roaming around ever since. check out the web site http://maasnursery.com/


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> PR, I'd bet it came from the nursery. It's been awhile since I've been over that way but they used to have everything from wallabees , kangaroo and blah blah blah, roaming around the grounds out there. Maybe it got loose during Rita and has been roaming around ever since. check out the web site http://maasnursery.com/


If there was an Australian twist to things over there, the my money certainly will lean to it being a Sambar deer.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

If someone can find a pic of a sambar doe and post it you would see that is what this deer is. The color and size are a perfect match. By the way these deer are big. Some of the buck/bulls? will weigh up to 400-500 lbs.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Animal is a Dybowski Sika. There are around 10-15 in that area. I used to watch them when they would feed on the end of the street in my neighborhood when I lived in Shoreacres. One of the Bucks in the Group is a very good Trophy.

There is also a Whitetail that is in the same area that would be an easy 160-170 B&C. 

Swampus ID'd the deer in my Neighborhood. They have a small herd of them on his dads ranch.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

From the enlarged photograph, that animal is definitely not at cow elk. I agree with the consensus: a sika.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Like I said Sika, I used to raise em and sell them to hunting ranches.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

that looks like a sambar deer to me. They have them in New Zealand. But it is definitely a sika or a sambar.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Sambar deer see them going to POC, large animals. Coloration is the same.
Rick


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

This plant is called GulfCoast Waste. They process waste water. I seen this deer in this plant for about 6 years. Definitely has long/shaggy hair. No way it could be a whitetail. I vote for Sambar or Sika. It is a 'good' size deer, not as small as the rest of the whitetail I see in the area.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

That big barrel chested pregnant doe is definately a sika. I personally harvest over 10 sika does off my lease every year and thats the same animal Im shootin at every time.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it is a melanistic whitetail doe that is pregnant.MHO


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Sika! Finally someone got it on film. I tell people about this deer and they look at me like I am crazy. I've seen it twice myself. Saw this deer in the same spot you did. Right on the other side of the canal on Port road just off Bay Area Blvd.


----------

